

Want Me To Read Your Blog? Do This - dylangs1030
http://www.ruli.us/rulius/2011/12/4/want-me-to-read-your-blog-make-a-good-bio-page.html

======
user24
I'll tell you what not to do; dark grey links on a black background. On my
laptop screen I literally couldn't see them until I selected all text on the
page to see if I was missing something. I was.

edit: Looks like this might be a Firefox only issue. It looks fine in Chrome.

Screenshot (Fx8.0.1, OSX 10.7.2) : <http://i.imgur.com/0QNca.png>

edit2:

Yup.

body { background: -moz-radial-gradient(center center 45deg, circle closest-
side, black 10%, black 20%) repeat fixed 0 0 transparent; }

overrides the background-image and is Mozilla-specific.

Test in multiple browsers, people!

edit3:

Oh for pete's sake, I thought "I know, I'll be nice and tweet him so he knows
there's a problem". His contact page doesn't list a twitter, I have to scroll
down his sidebar to find a tiny little twitter icon, which has a broken link.
I feel really happy taking advice from this guy.

edit4:

anyway, as regards what he's actually saying[A], I don't agree. I run a blog
at <http://puremango.co.uk> which got 80,000 views in the last 30 days (~2500
pageviews per day). Of those, 120 were viewing the about page. It's linked
from every page in the top navigation. So, unless I'm doing something wrong I
don't think the about page is that important. What's important is quality
content.

[A] and you see, this is why getting things like multiple browser testing
sorted are important; The discussion has been hijacked by this issue when we
could have been talking about your post instead.

~~~
amccloud
Either he fixed it or your monitors contrast is horrible.

~~~
user24
No it's not fixed. I was in bed with the screen tilted slightly away from me.
Even face on it's still poor. You can't tell me that #333 text on #000
background is a good idea.

~~~
PakG1
Wow, #333 on #000 is definitely not what I'm seeing.... even on the sidebar.

~~~
user24
Oh, interesting. Here's a screenshot:

<http://i.imgur.com/0QNca.png>

I'm on Fx 8.0.1/OSX 10.7.2

------
bluesmoon
I don't know about this. I rarely read the about page, but if someone has a
list of blog posts related to the one I'm currently reading, or makes
references to other posts with more information, I will often (not always)
read those as well. It's very rare that I'll keep going back to a blog or
subscribe to its RSS feed. I find that hackernews tends to surface the best
stories any way.

As for comments, if I get to a site via hackernews, I'll most likely comment
on hackernews.

~~~
dylangs1030
I'm going based on what I see in my traffic, you're right, it could be wrong,
but in my experience it seems to be true.

------
joelrunyon
It would be interesting to see who the author thinks makes "knockout
biographical pages."

~~~
dylangs1030
Well, no, I didn't mean myself :). However, websites like DaringFireball -
very good about pages.

------
PakG1
That's interesting, because I almost never read the bio. I just see if the
content is interesting to me.

------
ljfoy
Spell checking would help too.

